# Ισπανική υποχώρησις



## Earion (May 21, 2014)

Από ερώτηση που μου έκανε εντύπωση: Πώς συνέβη και η ορχηστρική σύνθεση España Cañí (του 1921), που σημαίνει στα ισπανικά «Τσιγγάνικη Ισπανία», κατέληξε να μεταφραστεί στα ελληνικά _ισπανική υποχώρηση_;


----------



## nickel (May 21, 2014)

Είναι μια ερώτηση που έχω σημειώσει να ερευνήσω. Αρχίζοντας με το «τι διάολο είναι μια ισπανική υποχώρηση».


----------



## bernardina (May 22, 2014)

Όπως θα σας πει καλύτερα ο δόκτωρ, μια ισπανική υποχώρηση είναι αυτό εδώ.

Τώρα, επειδή στο διαδίκτυο βρίσκω κάτι spanish retreat που έχουν μεν σχέση με μουσική αλλά όχι αυτή που ξέρουμε, αναρωτιέμαι (δεν το έχω ψάξει ακόμα καλά) μήπως το retreat εδώ δεν σημαίνει υποχώρηση, αλλά καταφύγιο, ησυχαστήριο.

Το πώς κατέληξε ως τίτλος του España Cañí μένει να το βρούμε. Αν.

Και δέκα ισπανικά κλισέ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Όπως θα σας πει καλύτερα ο δόκτωρ, μια ισπανική υποχώρηση είναι αυτό εδώ.



Όχι, ούτε στο σκάκι υπάρχει ορίτζιναλ ισπανική υποχώρηση. Είναι συνηθισμένο κλισέ στο σκάκι επειδή υπάρχει ένα άνοιγμα (ένας τρόπος να αρχίζει το παιχνίδι) που ονομάζεται ισπανική παρτίδα, αλλά το σκακιστικό κλισέ είναι δανεικό από το γενικότερο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

Νομίζω ότι πρέπει να το ψάξουμε με τα μουσικά επειδή φαίνεται να είναι διεθνές. Τουλάχιστον στα γερμανικά, είναι καθιερωμένο (και το ψάχνω από εκεί):

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/spanischer-rueckzug-aus-irak-hasta-la-vista-baby-a-290793.html

Edit: Ίσως βιάστηκα. Το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο αφορά την αποχώρηση των ισπανικών στρατευμάτων από το Ιράκ... :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

retraite espagnole Bonelli joué par Conforto

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeUDuvvURxc

αυτό είναι άραγε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

Βουαλά:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/ANTOINE-BONELLI-RETRAITE-ESPAGNOLE-60S-EP-PRESIDENT-282-/321333551623


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2014)

Κάποιες Retraite espagnole δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση με το πασίγνωστο πασοντόμπλε των ταυρομαχιών — το οποίο θα έπρεπε να ονομάζεται «Ισπανική επέλαση». Πάντως, ο ελληνικός τίτλος δεν έχει προέλθει από ξενικό τίτλο με «υποχώρηση». Το μυστήριο δεν το έχω λύσει, αν και το έχω ψάξει πολύ.
Πέρα απ' αυτό αναρωτιέσαι τι το ιδιαίτερο έχει αυτή εδώ η υποχώρηση για να χαρακτηρίζεται «ισπανική»:
http://www.efsyn.gr/?p=197741


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

Ίσως λόγω αυτών (εντάξει, συσχέτιση παρόμοια με εκείνα τα γραφικά που είχε φέρει ο Θέμης):

«Ο Σαμαράς ως νέος “Ησίοδος” θέλει τώρα να “δημιουργήσει ένα σύμπαν” που έχει ήδη συμβεί. Oλα αυτά τα έργα της Ισπανίας είναι, επειδή υπήρξε μεγάλη διαφθορά. “Νησί των κατηγορουμένων” έχει ονομαστεί το νησί των Καναρίων Νήσων, όπου στο Lanzarote, σε ένα φυσικό παράδεισο, υπάρχουν 200 άτομα που κατηγορούνται για διαφθορά, σε ένα νησί μόλις 750 τ.χλμ. με επτά δήμους.

Στην κοινότητα της Βαλένθια, όπου η τουριστική ανάπτυξη είναι υψηλότερη, μόνο από το κυβερνών κόμμα κατηγορούνται για διαφθορά 100 άτομα και οι αιτίες της διαφθοράς αφορούν επίσης 300 υπαλλήλους, επιχειρηματίες και οικογένειες. Υπάρχουν ξενοδοχεία-φαντάσματα, σχέδια ημιτελή για τουριστικά κτίρια, ξενοδοχεία στις παραλίες που τα σταμάτησε η δικαιοσύνη, κ.λπ.

Στην Costa del Sol, στη Μάλαγα, 32 δήμαρχοι και πρώην δήμαρχοι των 29 δήμων εμπλέκονται σε εγκλήματα που σχετίζονται με το αστικό και περιφερειακό σχεδιασμό για τον τουρισμό και το περιβάλλον. Οι καταστροφές είναι ανεπανόρθωτες. Το παρθένο περιβάλλον της Ελλάδας είναι μοναδικό και ανεκτίμητο».


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2014)

Που κι αυτά είναι ισπανική _επέλαση_. Δηλαδή, ο Σαμαράς σήμανε υποχώρηση επειδή τον κατηγόρησαν για ισπανική επέλαση...


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 22, 2014)

Ε, ναι. Ισπανική επέλαση + Υποχώρηση > Ισπανική υποχώρηση. Τι δεν καταλλλαβαίνεις; (υποχρεωτικά με παχύτατο λ)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2014)

Τουλάχιστον μάθαμε τι σημαίνει ισπανική υποχώρηση (σε βραζιλιάνικα γήπεδα).


----------

